# Noise when shutting off engine



## shadybab123 (May 9, 2006)

I get this strange squealing/whining noise when I shut off my engine. It lasts for about One second or less and then stops. Any idea what this could be? Is this a common problem in Altimas? I'm new to Nissan. I also noticed a similar noise after I have been idling for a while, that is very high-pitched and loud. I discovered that if I turn on the A/C when the noise starts it will stop making the noise. Are the related or serious? Anybody's help would be appreciated as I am stumped.


----------



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

bump for no response. Please help


----------



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

bump again for no response


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

stop that. No one is responding because this was already discussed in your other thread. And as I read over it you just seem to ignore just about all responses made to your original post. Bumping isn't going to get you anywhere especially when you do it every other day.


----------



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

Okay... sorry. I just wanted to see if anybody who had experienced the same problem before had anymore input. I'm new to Nissan so I need the help. I just recently cancelled my account with Honda-Tech.com and joined this forum. Aparently there's no differance in the kind of peope on nissanforums than the smartasses over at honda-tech


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You misunderstand apparently. You've already discussed this problem in another thread. And that received responses. I'm sorry that it wasn't enough. It was already suggested to you that a component that is driven by the belt is probably having issues of some sort. I myself said that I'd put my bets on the AC Compressor Clutch. Have you checked any of those things? It didn't seem to indicate that you had in any of your responses. Because no one is there we wouldn't be able to give you a definate answer on what the problem is exactly so we can only give you what we would think. If you'd like me to be a smarta**. Then here you go. If you want a more specific answer from someone.. Take your car to a mechanic.


----------



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

No, I hear you man. I'm just used to ass****s on forums like this giving their pointless advice. I am pretty certain by now that it is the AC cluth from what people have been saying, I'm just trying to get every angle of the problem before I see a mechanic. And anybody who lives in LA knows that its best to know as much as you can before you let an LA mechanic milk you for all you got.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not an ass****. All I'm saying is that you had 3 threads up altogether for this specific problem. 2 in this section and 1 in another section. 2 of which got good responses and then you kept bumping this one to the top when you already got good results with the other threads... what more do you want? Not to mention I can see why people are being ass****s to you with the attitude that you decide to stuff down peoples throat. If you don't remember I was one of the people trying to help you figure out the problem on the other thread in this section. I'm done now. This is getting pretty :lame:


----------



## 98altima (Jun 5, 2006)

can 20in rims fit on my 98 altima?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I'm not an ass****. All I'm saying is that you had 3 threads up altogether for this specific problem. 2 in this section and 1 in another section. 2 of which got good responses and then you kept bumping this one to the top when you already got good results with the other threads... what more do you want? Not to mention I can see why people are being ass****s to you with the attitude that you decide to stuff down peoples throat. If you don't remember I was one of the people trying to help you figure out the problem on the other thread in this section. I'm done now. This is getting pretty :lame:



You boys behave your selves.


----------

